# Sometimes you Blink ...



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

... and you miss all the hub-bub. It seems like Ruger has been releasing model-after-model of new CCW firearms, but without a lot of or just good information on _differentiating_ them. What's the difference between an LCP and LC380? Looks like "1 round" to me. But are the rest of the parts common, a' la PPK,PPK/S and PP? Slides? Magazines? Is one the "improved" version of the other?

LC9 and LC9s seem to have a different trigger, but any other differences? Again, what's common between all the models such as LC9/LC9s magazines? Slides? "New and improved"?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The LC9 "s" variation is the new striker-fired (Glock-ish) pistol. No hammer, external OR internal.
Spec sheet here: http://www.ruger.com/products/lc9s/specSheets/3235.html

The LC380 is a slightly larger version of the LCP; actually a .380 version of the LC9.
Spec sheet here: http://www.ruger.com/products/lc380/specSheets/3219.html
Longer frame not only gets you one more shot, but more frame length to grip and spread-out the recoil.

I agree; it can be difficult to keep up with all the new stuff coming out nowadays.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Adding to the new stuff theme the new Ruger 9E. Essentially a no frills version of the SR9 for about $100 less. I've got a few SR's and think this will be a winner. Dumps the loaded chamber indicator in favor of a port (win), regrettably retains the mag disconnect (although easily removed), has a slightly less refined slide, same lower receiver and comes with one magazine instead of two. Other than reducing the magazine count by one I actually view it as an improvement on an already decent design but time will tell. I thought $429 for an SR9 was excellent. $329 - $350 for a 9E is a ridiculous value. Not exactly ready to part with my brace of HK's just yet but I like what Ruger is doing.

T


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

2 years ago I was going to buy 50K of Ruger stock but the broker talked me out of it.
I shoulda fired him.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ruger is the worst for useable info on their website.*

Of course they wouldn't allow anything negative about their guns to be displayed,,,
But trying to find out the most basic of things is almost impossible.

If a pistol does not have a safety they don't state that,,
They simply say nothing about a safety at all.

It sucks and I have written them each time that I can't determine something about a detail,,,
I just get the exact same canned response about their website being designed to be informative.

It's bad strategy but what can one do?

Aarond

.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Read the write up from the many journalist to get the real information.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

jeager106 said:


> 2 years ago I was going to buy 50K of Ruger stock but the broker talked me out of it.
> I shoulda fired him.


Is he an anti-gunner? Lol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

aarondhgraham said:


> Of course they wouldn't allow anything negative about their guns to be displayed,,,
> But trying to find out the most basic of things is almost impossible.
> 
> If a pistol does not have a safety they don't state that,,
> ...


I think I understand what you're saying, but look at it from Ruger's point of view; with all the anti-gun groups looking for crap to quote to make gun owners/makers look bad, would YOU advertise that your new pistol "Doesn't have a safety!"? You and I know you mean a user-activated manual thumb safety, and that it probably has several internal automatically-activated safeties, but just advertising it as having "no safety" is probably not a good idea, either from a public relations or marketing standpoint.


----------

